# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Jurisdictions and EU implied warranties

## mikehayes

I bought a mobile phone from a vendor with sites all over the EU, where the manufacturer is UK-based, and the product shipped from the UK. It came with no warranty statement. Does this mean I automatically get a generous 6 year implied UK warranty? Or is the warranty based on where it was shipped _to_?

----------

